# Odd one out



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

I was just looking through some of the clubs photo when we were joined with the TKD class and I found this picture kind of amusing :rofl: See if you can tell which one is me......I'm standing next to my dad and the title to this thread are two major clues :shrug:


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Ahh yaaaas. You te Ninja standin' with the normal students. *kick to the groin* now go get a white uniform to wear, Ashida Blades.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *Ahh yaaaas. You te Ninja standin' with the normal students. *kick to the groin* now go get a white uniform to wear, Ashida Blades. *



Naw......I like standing out. Shows that I'm the senior student. Back in the days when I had my Green Belt huh


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Ahhh yaaas.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

Definately  the black sheep of the family and/or dojo.:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Definately  the black sheep of the family and/or dojo.:rofl: *



Oh Haha


----------



## Seig (Feb 15, 2003)

He had it right the first time, the Odd One


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *He had it right the first time, the Odd One *



Very odd;  I might add.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

Odd as can be


----------



## Jill666 (Feb 15, 2003)

Is that a white t-shirt under the black gi or are you English?


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 15, 2003)

That's a lack of tan. Judging by the outfit, he only comes out at night to practice his 3 Ninjas technique.


----------



## Master of Blades (Feb 16, 2003)

Actually it had been snowing at that point so we didnt get much sunlight AT all  Still......I do look funny :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Actually it had been snowing at that point so we didnt get much sunlight AT all  Still......I do look funny :rofl: *


Always an excuse as to why there isn't much sunlight in Merry Ole England.


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah them Euro's all have excuses for why they're all pale as Casper the friendly ghost.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Feb 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *( Still......I do look funny :rofl: *




YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shinobi (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeap.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 25, 2003)

Now that I have finally completed my mission to find out what MOB looks like.... I'm tired 

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 25, 2003)

I have that effect on people.....


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I have that effect on people..... *



Yes, you scare us being so pasty white.:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Jul 25, 2003)

wow he is almost transparent...


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I have that effect on people..... *


Yes, you are quite tiring.


----------



## Seig (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Now that I have finally completed my mission to find out what MOB looks like.... I'm tired
> 
> :asian: *


Sorry that you had to be disillusioned so.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 26, 2003)

Damn, I was just reading this thread and damn do I miss Shinobi, we never did find out where he went :wah:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn, I was just reading this thread and damn do I miss Shinobi, we never did find out where he went :wah: *



I thought you locked them up in a bird cage wearing women's clothing if I remember right. That is your buddy shinobi and Chaos.:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn, I was just reading this thread and damn do I miss Shinobi, we never did find out where he went :wah: *



Hey.... your not old enough to use those words! _*grabs Uncle Seig's boots*_ :btg::btg::btg::btg:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

Thats four times the tears :wah:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats four times the tears :wah: *



It's ok. But remember, you needed tolearn your lesson. *hugs MOB*


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

Its a lesson well learned  And heck you teach it better then meany old Seig over there :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its a lesson well learned  And heck you teach it better then meany old Seig over there :shrug: *



 Be careful, jfarnsworth and Seig have adopted me into their family, so be VERY careful of what you say . 






_*dances around singing quietly these words over and over "I hugged MOB"  *_


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its a lesson well learned  And heck you teach it better then meany old Seig over there :shrug: *



And remember to wear your protective cup next time!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its a lesson well learned  And heck you teach it better then meany old Seig over there :shrug: *



Excuse me young man!!!!!!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * Be careful, jfarnsworth and Seig have adopted me into their family, so be VERY careful of what you say . *



M.O.B. take heed of what she says.:asian: 



> *dances around singing quietly these words over and over "I hugged MOB"



O.k. don't boot him first then hug him. Just boot him and then leave him alone.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *M.O.B. take heed of what she says.:asian:
> 
> 
> ...



Aw come on, everyone needs a hug sometimes!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Aw come on, everyone needs a hug sometimes!  *



:uhoh:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

You see Katgurl wants one! *Hugz*


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You see Katgurl wants one! *Hugz* *



There's only one way to put this:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *
> 
> *



Im getting mixed emotions but I think she liked it...


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Im getting mixed emotions but I think she liked it... *



.... maybe.... :uhoh:


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *.... maybe.... :uhoh: *



Stop denying it......we all know that you and everyone loves the MoBster


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Stop denying it......we all know that you and everyone loves the MoBster  *



 not the everyone part  :uhoh:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Stop denying it......we all know that you and everyone loves the MoBster  *



I do not.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Im getting mixed emotions but I think she liked it... *




I hope that she did not.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I hope that she did not. *



Shhhh, Uncle farnsworth.... I'm trying to think about what happened.... :inlove:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Shhhh, Uncle farnsworth.... I'm trying to think about what happened.... :inlove: *



Ok. I'm tired from thinking about the hug.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 28, 2003)

Damn, my everlasting effect on women has failed!


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn, my everlasting effect on women has failed!  *



Bad MOB! Not that kind of language around this forum and you know that your spell still has effect on me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now what should I do to you.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hmm.... :btg:

and


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn, my everlasting effect on women has failed!  *



I didn't know that you had any.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Bad MOB! Not that kind of language around this forum and you know that your spell still has effect on me!! *



This is one of Castillo's tricks he has taught M.O.B.....

Boot him in the groin and then don't give him a hug afterwards. Just let him lie there for a while and then walk away.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *This is one of Castillo's tricks he has taught M.O.B.....
> 
> Boot him in the groin and then don't give him a hug afterwards. Just let him lie there for a while and then walk away. *


















 No, no, no, Uncle farnsworth. It's like this: I boot to the groin him, then hug him. Only I get to do this! (hopefully 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Hey.... your not old enough to use those words! *grabs Uncle Seig's boots* :btg::btg::btg::btg: *


Atta Girl!


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Thats four times the tears :wah: *


So buy some Bounty, you sissy.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its a lesson well learned  And heck you teach it better then meany old Seig over there :shrug: *


I'll have to remember to boot you more than once per session then. :btg::btg::btg::btg::btg:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> * Be careful, jfarnsworth and Seig have adopted me into their family, so be VERY careful of what you say .
> 
> 
> ...


That's right MOB, you're days are now numbered.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *And remember to wear your protective cup next time!!!
> 
> *


kids, they never learn.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *M.O.B. take heed of what she says.:asian:
> 
> 
> ...


Or hug him, and then knee him, that way he can't avoid it! :EG:


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Stop denying it......we all know that you and everyone loves the MoBster  *


Wrong again, dog breath.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Shhhh, Uncle farnsworth.... I'm trying to think about what happened.... :barf: *


I hope you learned your lesson.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Damn, my everlasting effect on women has failed!  *


That is not true, they are still repulsed by you.


----------



## Seig (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We'll cure you, don't fret.


----------



## Master of Blades (Jul 29, 2003)

It seems that however much you post that it is not working. Castillo, it seems that we have won this battle....Now to win the war :ticked:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It seems that however much you post that it is not working. Castillo, it seems that we have won this battle....Now to win the war :ticked: *









 huh?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Or hug him, and then knee him, that way he can't avoid it! :EG: *



Now that I like.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It seems that however much you post that it is not working. Castillo, it seems that we have won this battle....Now to win the war :ticked: *



I beg to differ young man. Unfortunately for you guys you and Castillo are no match for the team of Seig & I.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *That is not true, they are still repulsed by you. *



I'm still appauled at Casper's picture.:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I beg to differ young man. Unfortunately for you guys you and Castillo are no match for the team of Seig & I. *



Uncle farnsworth.... you forgot me! It's Castillo, MOB, and KatGurl


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *It seems that however much you post that it is not working. Castillo, it seems that we have won this battle....Now to win the war :ticked: *


How do you figure?


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now that I like. *


I thought you may appreciate that.


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I beg to differ young man. Unfortunately for you guys you and Castillo are no match for the team of Seig & I. *


Not even in the same league.


----------



## Seig (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Uncle farnsworth.... you forgot me! It's Castillo, MOB, and KatGurl
> 
> 
> ...


So you have chosen sides?  You poor, poor girl.


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *So you have chosen sides?  You poor, poor girl. *



Your still my Uncle Seig, right?


----------



## Seig (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Your still my Uncle Seig, right?
> 
> 
> ...


Yes.  But keep in mind that I will at some point have to discipline that entire MOB sect....do you really want to be assosciated when that happens?


----------



## KatGurl (Jul 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yes.  But keep in mind that I will at some point have to discipline that entire MOB sect....do you really want to be assosciated when that happens? *



I don't know


----------



## Seig (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't know  *


Consider this then, my hand is about the size of a softball.....


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 1, 2003)

Leave the poor girl alone, she has chosen the good side....so stop hating and start appreciating


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Uncle farnsworth.... you forgot me! It's Castillo, MOB, and KatGurl
> 
> 
> ...



Gosh I sure hope not.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not even in the same league. *



Agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *I don't know  *



Sweetie; you don't want to be on the side of Castillo and M.O.B.:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 1, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Leave the poor girl alone, she has chosen the good side....so stop hating and start appreciating  *



No one hates her, and you will be dealt with accordingly.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Leave the poor girl alone, she has chosen the good side....so stop hating and start appreciating  *


I'm gonna appreciate giving you a :btg:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I'm gonna appreciate giving you a :btg: *



I see that M.O.B. is a real chip off of the Castillo block.:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I see that M.O.B. is a real chip off of the Castillo block.:rofl: *


I hate to say it, but I think that Castillo has marginally more class.


----------



## KatGurl (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Leave the poor girl alone, she has chosen the good side....so stop hating and start appreciating  *



 I'm on both sides, silly.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 6, 2003)

Shes a MoB fan, y'all better watch out


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I hate to say it, but I think that Castillo has marginally more class. *



Well you're probably right....Castillo does have a few years on M.O.B.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shes a MoB fan, y'all better watch out  *



I'm not really sure but I don't think you have anything to impress her.


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Shes a MoB fan, y'all better watch out  *


I think you should watch out, you seem to be impressing her less and less, oddball.


----------

